# Seeking Gamers in Roseburg, OR



## just_jack (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm new to the area and I'm looking to either start or join a gaming group somewhere in the Douglas county area of Oregon. I've been checking for meetups and hobby stores and the gamers-seeking-gamers tool here, but I keep coming up empty-handed.

I'm already in an online game and I don't want to commute to far. So Eugene or Grants Pass is a little too far.

Anyone out there?


----------

